
Retrospectively assessed chances of loss of the space shuttle - irontinkerer
https://understandinguncertainty.org/files/SpiegelhalterS1.png
======
irontinkerer
This is the direct link to the image, but I got the title " Retrospectively
assessed chances of loss of the space shuttle following each launch" from the
source page

